# Altima Ecu?



## Tru (Jun 10, 2006)

Since the 02 Altima SE shares the same engine as the Z and G35,can anyone help me to see where i can get the same chip as the Z?:newbie:


----------



## Tru (Jun 10, 2006)

ok i've done a little more research since last question, its more than just chip restricting the engine,what else could it be besides chip,cams,pistons,injectors......?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

It's not a chip. The stock ECU does have some "restriction". You can send the ECU to technosquare and have it reflashed, if that's what you want to do.


----------



## Tru (Jun 10, 2006)

how much to reflash....but its not just the ecu,right? its also gotta be the cams too,right? what else would keep it from N/A 300hp that the Z puts out?


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

I have a Z with 300 stock. It shares the same VQ engine as the Altima, but there are a lot of things that are different. The Z has a "Rev Up" engine. It has a lower plenum, different cams, different tuning, and a few other things I can't remember right off. There was some discussion about the rev up in the Z33 section a while back, do a search there and you should be able to find it rather easy.


----------



## freddy la menace (Jul 9, 2005)

Tru said:


> Since the 02 Altima SE shares the same engine as the Z and G35,can anyone help me to see where i can get the same chip as the Z?:newbie:


You can't change the altima chip. you need to reprogramme the ECU. I'm looking for the same thing for my altima. There's something in 
http://www.stillen.com/product_list.aspx?make_id=23&model_id=281&year=2003&subcat=286
reprogramming the ECU for increase the fuel-air management.
GL in your search


----------

